# anything on in manchester tomorrow?



## killer b (Jul 3, 2010)

i might be there, with some children in the afternooon...


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 3, 2010)

www.goseethis.com


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah, i know about listings websites. loads of good stuff doesn't make it onto them though... not that anyone else has offered any choice nuggets.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 4, 2010)

How old are the children?

http://www.mosi.org.uk/
http://www.museum.manchester.ac.uk/kids/
http://www.museum.manchester.ac.uk/whatson/families/
http://www.visitmanchester.com/discover/what's-on.aspx#/discover/what's-on/family.aspx


----------



## Shevek (Jul 4, 2010)

sorry killer b I am in Manchester but I don't really go out apart from the occasional meal. I could recomend you some restaurants.


----------



## killer b (Jul 4, 2010)

we went to a french horn recital at the RNCM in the end, then a few hours in the museum. that's a proper nice museum you have there - never been before, but will be returning.


----------



## Shevek (Jul 4, 2010)

killer b said:


> we went to a french horn recital at the RNCM in the end, then a few hours in the museum. that's a proper nice museum you have there - never been before, but will be returning.



sorry no one got back to you killer b. Glad you had a nice time though!


----------



## tikka84 (Jul 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 17, 2010)

killer b said:


> we went to a french horn recital at the RNCM in the end, then a few hours in the museum. that's a proper nice museum you have there - never been before, but will be returning.


 
Manchester Museum....always a good rainy day to be had there. The Art Gallery has a few good kids things too.

The Museum of Science and Industry has bits closed at the moment due to rebuilding but when it's fully open I expect big things given how great the Xperiment area was beforehand.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2010)

i'm going to a wedding at the museum of science & industry next saturday... not quite sure what to expect.


----------



## Edie (Jul 21, 2010)

You did that with young kids? Seriously? 


killer b said:


> we went to a french horn recital at the RNCM in the end, then a few hours in the museum. that's a proper nice museum you have there - never been before, but will be returning.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Edie said:


> You did that with young kids? Seriously?



Why not? I can't imagine my own being that interested but I imagine there are kids who would be.

Wedding at mosi sounds interesting kb, wonder where they'll have it?


----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2010)

in the 1830s warehouse apparently, although there's talk of steam trains also...

edie - martha loves museums (although she found the t-rex a bit scary), and she's old enough for short concerts if she's in the mood. had to take wilbur outside halfway through though...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's some stuff happening in Greater Manchester, city centre and environs, some stuff in Bolton and Stockport etc.  Some free, some events with a charge:  http://www.familyfriendlyfilmfestival.org.uk/


----------



## Edie (Jul 22, 2010)

killer b said:


> in the 1830s warehouse apparently, although there's talk of steam trains also...
> 
> edie - martha loves museums (although she found the t-rex a bit scary), and she's old enough for short concerts if she's in the mood. had to take wilbur outside halfway through though...


Your kids have such cool names


----------

